# Wacom tablet won't install



## vigilance227 (Jan 12, 2008)

When I tried to install the Wacom driver software on my PC, I get a message afterwards saying "tablet version mismatch" and that I need to reinstall the software. Well I tried that but I keep getting the same message every time.

The tablet works well on my laptop which has Windows XP as the OS, but not on my PC which has Windows Vista. Is this a compatibility issue with Vista, or something else?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds like a compatibility issue. check with wacom and download vista specific drivers


----------



## vigilance227 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was afraid of that...

Well thanks, I'll try that out and see what happens.


----------



## vigilance227 (Jan 12, 2008)

I downloaded the tablet driver 505_7 from the site and now my tablet works fine , thanks again. 

But whenever I start up my computer I get a message saying the "tablet driver is not running", yet the tablet is working perfectly fine. Is there something else I need to fix or download so I don't get that message anymore?


----------



## eightyfive (Jun 14, 2008)

vigilance227 said:


> I downloaded the tablet driver 505_7 from the site and now my tablet works fine , thanks again.
> 
> But whenever I start up my computer I get a message saying the "tablet driver is not running", yet the tablet is working perfectly fine. Is there something else I need to fix or download so I don't get that message anymore?



I am having this same issue. Even though the tablet seems to work fine I get this error every time Windows loads.


----------



## rowan.bradley (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm having a slightly different problem. I get the "tablet driver is not running" box every time I start my computer, but the tablet is _not_ working. It's a GD-0608-R with a KeySpan USA-19S USB to serial converter, running on Vista with driver version 6.1.0-5. I know Wacom says serial tablets don't work reliably via a USB-to-serial, but KeySpan say it will, and I'm told by otehr users that this combination _does_ work. The tablet is powered up and the LED goes green when I draw, but nothing happens on the PC.

Any ideas? Thanks - Rowan


----------



## Marliave (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm having this same problem, but when I go to download the driver that was mentioned above, it tells me that a username and password is required in order to even download the driver. I'm new to this so I'm not really sure how to go about getting one so that I may download the driver I need. Any help on that?


----------



## rowan.bradley (Mar 25, 2007)

I now have my Wacom (version 1) GD-0608-R serial tablet working reliably and well via a Keyspan USB-to-serial device on my Vista laptop. The only thing I'm not 100% sure is working correctly is the pressure sensitive aspect. If you want to know what I did, ask, and I'll try to trawl back through my notes and memory, and recall it! I ought to write it up anyway, in case I need to move it to another machine...

Rowan


----------

